# Grrrr.........M$ to buy Google?



## Perseus (Aug 4, 2003)

Why does this irritate me so much?

"Sullivan believes Microsoft might seek to buy Google rather than try to play catch-up. Neither Microsoft nor Google have expressed any public interest in a marriage. "

From: http://www.cnn.com/2003/TECH/biztech/08/04/google.power.ap/index.html

Would anyone here never use Google again if it became a M$ product?


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 4, 2003)

Hmm, until about three years ago I always used Yahoo. Then I found out about Google and haven't gone back once 
I don't know what I'd do if M$ bought them. Probably still use it, but I bet the service would go down .
Grrrrr, if 'Microshizzle' dares to do this...


----------



## Perseus (Aug 4, 2003)

Interestingly enough, as much as I use Google, I still use Yahoo a lot. I think I might be using Yahoo more now, because of the email, games, weather, news etc...which I find to be be better on Yahoo. I think everyone can be amazed at the power of Google, I found my friend's college homework just by typing in his name in the search box!


----------



## voice- (Aug 4, 2003)

I'll use Google, but not if they sell to MS. Their simplicity has just been too important in their layout to be clutered up by MS propaganda...


----------



## chemistry_geek (Aug 4, 2003)

If Google goes public, as the article says may happen next year, The Borg might assimilate Google by a brute force hostile take over.  I'm no financial rocket scientist, but this is definitely possibly.  That indeed would be a sad day, as we all know that M$ wouldlikely REQUIRE Google to work with only Internet Explorer through some stupid browser check.

M$ has a monopoly?  Are you kidding?


----------



## Reality (Aug 4, 2003)

I love google, it brake my heart to see them go because I never use them again is M$ bought them out. Come'on google, we're cheering for ya, laugh in slimes face!


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 4, 2003)

I used altavista a lot, untill like '97 ... since mainly google (and even from command line). But won't use that if M$ buys it.  .. oh, wait, let's make a poll about this.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 4, 2003)

Would you use Google if M$ bought it?


----------



## Arden (Aug 4, 2003)

I would use Google as long as the type and quality of service it offers didn't change.


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 4, 2003)

Me too


----------



## Trip (Aug 4, 2003)

Knowing Mircosoft it'll cost a doller per search. 

Of-course I wouldn't use it.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 4, 2003)

id use google unless M$ imparted any changes, then id go to Yahoo or Alltheweb.com   dont know why really


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 4, 2003)

for those of you who may not have realized it, yahoo uses google to search.
they just change the look alittle

if you don't believe me do a search on yahoo and google for the same word


----------



## Arden (Aug 5, 2003)

Well, I knew that.  But I use Google instead of Yahoo! because it loads very quickly, it has a minimal interface, and it's got some different features.  They basically use the same search engine.  It's like the differences between Unreal Tournament (the first version) and Deus Ex Machina: the underlying technology is the same, but the games themselves are very different.


----------



## Randman (Aug 5, 2003)

You mean you would stop using the google feature in Safari?


----------



## monktus (Aug 5, 2003)

Hopefully someone would come up with a patch to change the default search engine for Safari, I wouldn't think it would be that difficult. Doesn't Opera have a similar search field with options for different search engines? Or maybe used to, not sure.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 5, 2003)

I woulc hack Safari and make it use another but dunno yet which engine. :-/


----------



## Easter (Aug 5, 2003)

hmmm ... that sounds bad ... I hope google will continue to expose his services
here is an example:
http://valis.di.uniba.it:8080/google/index.html

(I know it's so slow ... even I reduced RAM and processor ... so don't blame me ... ah!, it uses scripr client side - JavaScript)

bye_


----------



## Arden (Aug 5, 2003)

Randman, I don't use Safari.  See my sig for the reason why.

As long as Microsoft didn't change the Google engine, what would be the difference for Safari?


----------



## Randman (Aug 5, 2003)

Are you referring to the have you Googled yourself today? The answer is yes, but I've been published through my work.
   But it is a great feature when linking to your works online on other sites for an online cv.
   I hope Google can remain free of the clutches of M$, but unless something drastic were to happen, it's still tops. 
   I guess I'm more pragmatic, I used IE till Safari passed it, I use Office til something better comes along and I'll use Google till something  better comes along (or M$ ruins it).


----------



## monktus (Aug 5, 2003)

Hmm, hadn't google myself before until now. Only thing that came up was a site I built about 4 years ago.


----------



## Arden (Aug 5, 2003)

Well, there's also googlewhacking, in which you try to enter 2 words in Google (without quotation marks) and come up with a single, solitary hit.


----------

